# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Tienda de magia en Canarias?

## Minimago

haber si alguien me puede decir DONDE DIABLOS hay una tienda de magia en canarias, por favor xD, me da igual la isla

----------


## letang

Pues no hay ninguna, por si te sirve  :Wink1: 

Eso sí, en Tenerife sé que hay una tienda de juegos de mesa en la que venden varios mazos especiales (caras blancas, doble cara, etcétera...). No recuerdo exactamente donde era, pero creo que por el Parque Sanabria.

En El Corte Inglés puedes comprar barajas Bicycle (un poco caras, a unos 5€ el mazo).
En algunas jugueterías (como la del Corte Inglés) puedes encontrar productos de OID Magic entre los cuales puedes comprar un FP, unas cajitas en las que aparece una moneda dentro (no recuerdo el nombre pero son muchas cajitas, una dentro de otra, y en la última hay una moneda firmada), un chop cup para monedas...
OID también tiene maletines de CLOSE UP y de cartomagia.

En la antigua tienda de malabares APLAUSO de Las Palmas creo que también tenían alguna que otra baraja trucada, pero ahora que ha cambiado de dueños no se si lo seguirán teniendo.

Para cosas de artes afines (malabares, equilibrio...), en La Laguna (Tenerife) está la tienda de El Elefante Blanco.

Y eso es todo lo que se me ocurre por ahora...

Por cierto "A ver", separado y con V  :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Prinz

En el Corte Ingles venden barajas Bicycle? No tenia ni idea, muchas gracias por la informacion :D A ver si me paso mañana por ahi y me compro un mazo :D

----------


## Maguru

en gran canaria hay una tienda!!!!!
en el c.c la ballena

----------


## Varo

> en gran canaria hay una tienda!!!!!
> en el c.c la ballena


Fijate que estas respondiendo a un post de 2007.Mira mejor la proxima vez :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Tampoco está mal. Si en dos meses llega alguien de Canarias, y pone en el buscador "tienda canarias" encontrará información útil y actual, aunque el hilo sea viejo.

----------


## Maguru

vi la fecha... pero pense que alguien mas canario podria meterse en el foro solo eso

----------


## FalsoPulgar

¡Gracias! El hilo será viejo, pero sigue apareciendo entre los primeros resultados de Google cuando buscas una tienda de magia en Canarias  :001 005: 

Menos mal que lo reflotaste, hamijo.

----------

